# RIP Stan Lee



## Adephi (12/11/18)

This is so sad.

Thank you for the stories and the childhood (and grown up) memories..

https://www.iol.co.za/news/world/stan-lee-creator-of-marvel-superheroes-dies-at-95-18087923

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Armed (13/11/18)

Shame. What a loss to the world.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (13/11/18)

OMG Noooo! So sad! Stan Lee is one of my heroes. RIP old friend! You will be surely missed!


----------



## Resistance (19/11/18)

Rip Stan Lee It was a wonderful journey

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (26/11/18)

Watched Venom last night , twice , it was Stan's last appearance in a Marvel movie.


----------

